

Who wants to co-found the next Google with me? - collegespinoff

What I have:
Software: crawler, indexer, distributed storage, front-end &#x2F; back-end interfaces.
Data: large sets of urls to crawl<p>What Im looking for:
A motivated engineer that has experience in developing search engines and wants to build and become part of a new multinational media company that spans across the globe.<p>Interested? Please send any questions or suggestions to my email: djarend@gmail.com
======
SNACKeR99
It's not clear to me why we need another Google. You are talking about
implementation, but what is the value you aim to provide?

------
nodata
Let me guess, you want a programmer to do all the work for free and in return
they get equity in the company?

------
rbanffy
What problem do you want to solve that Google already doesn't?

Why competing with Google?

